# Fair Xchange Leasing is A SCAM!!!



## KAG (Feb 21, 2019)

I have a vehicle through xchange leasing, they assured me that I could purchase the vehicle in 2019. Well its 2019 and now they are saying Xchange leasing is not authorized to sell cars in the state of Washington and that they fired the people who told me previously they would sell me the car for misleading me as well as others. I feel like this is BS and wanted to know if anyone else is experiencing this. Ive paid for this car for 3 years with hopes of one day owning it. My dreams where shattered yesterday... someone PLEASE HELP!!! CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT?


----------



## Bryce Harper (Feb 1, 2019)

KAG said:


> I have a vehicle through xchange leasing, they assured me that I could purchase the vehicle in 2019. Well its 2019 and now they are saying Xchange leasing is not authorized to sell cars in the state of Washington and that they fired the people who told me previously they would sell me the car for misleading me as well as others. I feel like this is BS and wanted to know if anyone else is experiencing this. Ive paid for this car for 3 years with hopes of one day owning it. My dreams where shattered yesterday... someone PLEASE HELP!!! CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT?


Do you have the agreement in writing? If so your problem should be pretty easy to fix.


----------



## KAG (Feb 21, 2019)

No. it was always over the phone. I asked them if calls were recorded? The answer was yes. Larry the manager said it did not matter because they were still not authorized to sell the vehicle in the state of Wahington



Bryce Harper said:


> Do you have the agreement in writing? If so your problem should be pretty easy to fix.


No.:frown: it was always over the phone. I asked them if calls were recorded? The answer was yes. Larry the manager said it did not matter because they were still not authorized to sell the vehicle in the state of Wahington


----------



## Bryce Harper (Feb 1, 2019)

KAG said:


> No.:frown: it was always over the phone. I asked them if calls were recorded? The answer was yes. Larry the manager said it did not matter because they were still not authorized to sell the vehicle in the state of Wahington
> 
> 
> No.:frown: it was always over the phone. I asked them if calls were recorded? The answer was yes. Larry the manager said it did not matter because they were still not authorized to sell the vehicle in the state of Wahington


Damn that sucks. See if a lawyer will take your case.


----------



## KAG (Feb 21, 2019)

Bryce Harper said:


> Damn that sucks. See if a lawyer will take your case.





Bryce Harper said:


> Damn that sucks. See if a lawyer will take your case.


yes I need to find a Lawyer here in Seattle


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

How many miles did you put on it from Uber in three years.


----------



## KAG (Feb 21, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> How many miles did you put on it from Uber in three years.


need to look but maybe close to 55,000


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

KAG said:


> need to look but maybe close to 55,000


Ohh that does suck man!!!!...you found a way to pay on it and keep lower miles (nice job)....,that car in it's prime

Good luck with you're fight


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Does your butt hurt, Because it sounds like they raped you?


----------



## KAG (Feb 21, 2019)

corniilius said:


> Does your butt hurt, Because it sounds like they raped you?


YES that's how I feel, paid for a car twice and still cant own it, single mom of two im super mad


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Collect all the documentation you can and go after them.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

KAG said:


> YES that's how I feel, paid for a car twice and still cant own it, single mom of two im super mad


Ohh man, this screams of a news story for your local news.

Single mother of two, scammed on lease....that'll hit the 6 o'clock news and give unwanted exposure and attention to other's.

If you can't win, atleast try to save another victim.

That's why also I was bringing to people the Lyft lease and the scam bonus. You won't see the rate card difference until you commit to a week lease. They took 11 cents a mile away from mileage, then turn around and give it back if you reach 70 rides. Basically it's a Penalty that's smoked and mirrored, then called a bonus from Lyft.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

What I don't understand is why anybody would pay that much to lease a vehicle through Uber in the first place. I was driving a brand new 2017 Chevy Cruze and the payments are only around $400. For what some of these people are getting charged, I could have owned two cruises.


----------



## KAG (Feb 21, 2019)

corniilius said:


> What I don't understand is why anybody would pay that much to lease a vehicle through Uber in the first place. I was driving a brand new 2017 Chevy Cruze and the payments are only around $400. For what some of these people are getting charged, I could have owned two cruises.


I was new to the city with very few coins, so 250.00 sounded good to me, after getting the car and investing so much time and energy as well as money I want to keep the car


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

I also have a Fair/Xchange 3-year lease, with only a few more payments to go. I got a slightly used vehicle, so my weekly payments are much lower. They also offered an end of lease purchase option, though I have a written contract.

So far I've been told nothing about the purchase option being voided, but I will get back with an update if I run into the same problem.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Hope you get through your battle and can keep the car. Personally don’t believe they fired the people who told you otherwise. If you do find something from back then in writing, that would help significantly


----------



## KAG (Feb 21, 2019)

SJCorolla said:


> I also have a Fair/Xchange 3-year lease, with only a few more payments to go. I got a slightly used vehicle, so my weekly payments are much lower. They also offered an end of lease purchase option, though I have a written contract.
> 
> So far I've been told nothing about the purchase option being voided, but I will get back with an update if I run into the same problem.


thank you... it also depends on what State your in from what "Larry" said


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I had an Exchange Lease car from 2016 to 2018. Now they have it back and I have my own car.

I'm also in Seattle and yes Exchange Lease was closed by Uber and sold to another party called FAIR.

The new terms are created by them as they see fit. But trust me.....you don't want that car. I asked them how much they would sell my 2016 Prius C2 to me for. I got it brand new for $22,000 with zero miles. Because I'm a college student and a part time driver it only had 56,000 miles on it when I gave it back to them. They did tell me I could buy it at the time from them........for $27,000.


----------



## KAG (Feb 21, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I had an Exchange Lease car from 2016 to 2018. Now they have it back and I have my own car.
> 
> I'm also in Seattle and yes Exchange Lease was closed by Uber and sold to another party called FAIR.
> 
> The new terms are created by them as they see fit. But trust me.....you don't want that car. I asked them how much they would sell my 2016 Prius C2 to me for. I got it brand new for $22,000 with zero miles. Because I'm a college student and a part time driver it only had 56,000 miles on it when I gave it back to them. They did tell me I could buy it at the time from them........for $27,000.


on top of what you had already paid?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I guess they figured that car had some sentimental value to you or something.


----------



## KAG (Feb 21, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> I guess they figured that car had some sentimental value to you or something.


It really did. I love my Prius


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

KAG said:


> on top of what you had already paid?


Yes!!! That car was only worth $13,236 and they said I had to buy the car out of the contract they had with some financing company....I don't remember the full explanation of all the taxes and fees....all I remember was arguing with them that the car wasn't even worth that on Blue Book. She gave me this garbage speech about contracts and stuff. I told her they were crazy. I could go buy a used Prius from a dealership and they can have the car back. I ended up buying a 2015 Corolla for $16,000 with 50,058 miles on it.

Pierre Money Mart on Lake City Way is your friend...


----------



## KAG (Feb 21, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Yes!!! That car was only worth $13,236 and they said I had to buy the car out of the contract they had with some financing company....I don't remember the full explanation of all the taxes and fees....all I remember was arguing with them that the car wasn't even worth that on Blue Book. She gave me this garbage speech about contracts and stuff. I told her they were crazy. I could go buy a used Prius from a dealership and they can have the car back. I ended up buying a 2015 Corolla for $16,000 with 50,058 miles on it.
> 
> Pierre Money Mart on Lake City Way is your friend...


Sounds like we had the same conversation. My contract is until Oct. 2019 if I give the car back now will I still be held liable for the remainder of the contract?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

This was mine ( red Prius C2)

Brand new....right there at Burien Toyota.










This is what I have now. (Blue Gray Corolla.)That's my non-Uber VW GTI parked next to it.


----------



## KAG (Feb 21, 2019)

that's where I got my Prius from..lol thank you for sharing. Did they make you pay for turning it in early?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

KAG said:


> Sounds like we had the same conversation. My contract is until Oct. 2019 if I give the car back now will I still be held liable for the remainder of the contract?


Honestly I'll tell you......they are dirty. I had this conversation with them in February 2018 about buying the car from them. My contract wasn't up for another year. Then....in June 2018, that beloved Prius C2 was destroyed when while I was sitting at a dead stop in traffic, a truck ran into the back of it. Witnesses said the truck was doing at least 60 MPH and never attempted to stop when it hit me and destroyed the car.

Yes I have a lawyer and I'm suing the hell out of the lady.....turns out she was texting. Anyways.....the car was totalled out at $13,236. Uber/Fair collected their money from the lady's insurance company, and took their car back. I got nothing because it wasn't my car, and that should have been the end of my involvement with Fair...

No! Do you know they tried to come after me for next week's payments after they had their mangled car back in their possession? It was literally sitting in their insurance lot. I called them and asked WTF?? They then said I still owe the buyout costs of the vehicle. They wanted that full $27,000. I told them they were nuts.....I was still medically unable to do anything at the time.

Then next week, they wanted that payment and then the last weeks. I told them "Come and repo it! But send your tow truck to your own back lot, cuz that's where the car is!!" They told me unless I continued to make the weekly payments to bring the account up to balance and pay off the remainer of the $27,000 minus the $13,236 totalled value, they would send me to collections.

I called my lawyer....he told me they were nuts and that was not legal and he called them. Next week....nothing from Exchange Lease / Fair. The following week, they were back at it again. They wanted 4 weeks past due now! They sent me collections and repo threatening emails. I sent these to my lawyer. He had to type up a cease and desist letter and send it to them. He threatened to sue them on my behalf if they didn't quit.

They finally backed off.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Honestly I'll tell you......they are dirty. I had this conversation with them in February 2018 about buying the car from them. My contract wasn't up for another year. Then....in June 2018, that beloved Prius C2 was destroyed when while I was sitting at a dead stop in traffic, a truck ran into the back of it. Witnesses said the truck was doing at least 60 MPH and never attempted to stop when it hit me and destroyed the car.
> 
> Yes I have a lawyer and I'm suing the hell out of the lady.....turns out she was texting. Anyways.....the car was totalled out at $13,236. Uber/Fair collected their money from the lady's insurance company, and took their car back. I got nothing because it wasn't my car, and that should have been the end of my involvement with Fair...
> 
> ...


How's ur back? Is it aching?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

KAG said:


> YES that's how I feel, paid for a car twice and still cant own it, single mom of two im super mad














Juggalo9er said:


>


In all honesty, try carvana... Sorry you got screwed

Just glanced at their website
In all honesty under one of the tabs on their site it does mention purchasing..... This may or may not entitle you to damages... You really need to call a consumer rights attorney.....

Anything to do with selling a car will involve shady people...I wish you luck


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

freddieman said:


> How's ur back? Is it aching for $75k?


The lady's insurance company just gave up. Soon as all my medical treatments are done, they are ready to write that check. I got another PT appointment today.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> The lady's insurance company just gave up. Soon as all my medical treatments are done, they are ready to write that check. I got another PT appointment today.


I pray it's not workmans comp


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> I pray it's not workmans comp


Nope......that shit was shot down from the jump. This wasn't a minor accident. I was hurt pretty bad. My attorney is suing for grievous damages.

Straight out my attorney is suing her insurance company and Uber/ Fair got their car back and are completely out if this. BTW....Uber/Fair sued her separately for the loss of their car. ( I found out through my attorney.) I hope they got that full $27,000.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

KAG said:


> I have a vehicle through xchange leasing, they assured me that I could purchase the vehicle in 2019. Well its 2019 and now they are saying Xchange leasing is not authorized to sell cars in the state of Washington and that they fired the people who told me previously they would sell me the car for misleading me as well as others. I feel like this is BS and wanted to know if anyone else is experiencing this. Ive paid for this car for 3 years with hopes of one day owning it. My dreams where shattered yesterday... someone PLEASE HELP!!! CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT?


buyback option is clearly stated in all auto leases. if it's in your lease contract you have legal recourse, otherwise it's your word against his unless you have proof of a pattern of behavior with the company.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

JaredJ said:


> buyback option is clearly stated in all auto leases. if it's in your lease contract you have legal recourse, otherwise it's your word against his unless you have proof of a pattern of behavior with the company.


This is true. When I first got the car and signed all the papers, they told me specifically that I will *never* have an option to buy the car. It will always be Uber's car. It wasn't until the Exchange Lease program was going under and Fair was taking over that they changed their tune. I remember it was an email they sent to me at that time to inform me I NOW had the option to purchase the car and to contact them for details. If the OP received that email and can retrieve it, she may have a case, but remember......they are going to make her pay a lot more for the car than its worth.

Again I say walk away from that car and find a good used car elsewhere.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> This is true. When I first got the car and signed all the papers, they told me specifically that I will *never* have an option to buy the car. It will always be Uber's car. It wasn't until the Exchange Lease program was going under and Fair was taking over that they changed their tune. I remember it was an email they sent to me at that time to inform me I NOW had the option to purchase the car and to contact them for details. If the OP received that email and can retrieve it, she may have a case, but remember......they are going to make her pay a lot more for the car than its worth.
> 
> Again I say walk away from that car and find a good used car elsewhere.


If I remember, when exchange was failing they were offering many limited time deals, I don't know if that was one of them.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> If I remember, when exchange was failing they were offering many limited time deals, I don't know if that was one of them.


Yes at first they were offering $500. to come turn the car in, then when it finally was over and Fair purchased them, that's when the full purchase of the car was offered. Also......it had to be bought flat out. No payments. The full $27,000.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Yes at first they were offering $500. to come turn the car in, then when it finally was over and Fair purchased them, that's when the full purchase of the car was offered. Also......it had to be bought flat out. No payments. The full $27,000.


Likely for a car with 12k


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Likely for a car with 12k


No my Prius had 56K miles and they wanted $27,000. Waay over priced! I can't imagine what they would quote her on a car with only 12K.

Also I bought/leased my car brand new with 0 miles for $22,000. I'm not paying more than the purchase value for any car.....

Well.....I'd pay more than original purchase price for this car:


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

KAG said:


> No.:frown: it was always over the phone.


Wait... You leased a vehicle for three years with just talking on the phone??? No lease agreement in writing???

I sure hope I'm missing or not understanding something here...


----------



## Bubbs (Feb 22, 2019)

KAG said:


> I have a vehicle through xchange leasing, they assured me that I could purchase the vehicle in 2019. Well its 2019 and now they are saying Xchange leasing is not authorized to sell cars in the state of Washington and that they fired the people who told me previously they would sell me the car for misleading me as well as others. I feel like this is BS and wanted to know if anyone else is experiencing this. Ive paid for this car for 3 years with hopes of one day owning it. My dreams where shattered yesterday... someone PLEASE HELP!!! CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT?


Regardless of their poor defense I would send them a Demand Letter via certified mail with a monatory demand included google consumer laws in your state contact your local Attorney General's office file a small claims asking for tripple damages first get a copy of your phone records and attempt to make a outline of whom you talked to and what was said you need a outline to present your case


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

KAG said:


> No.:frown: it was always over the phone. I asked them if calls were recorded? The answer was yes. Larry the manager said it did not matter because they were still not authorized to sell the vehicle in the state of Wahington
> 
> 
> No.:frown: it was always over the phone. I asked them if calls were recorded? The answer was yes. Larry the manager said it did not matter because they were still not authorized to sell the vehicle in the state of Wahington


Phone calls are not legally binding. Should have asked for it in writing before signing the contract. Its as much your fault as it is the fault of the now unemployed employee that told you that.


----------



## KAG (Feb 21, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> Phone calls are not legally binding. Should have asked for it in writing before signing the contract. Its as much your fault as it is the fault of the now unemployed employee that told you that.


Thank you


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

KAG said:


> I have a vehicle through xchange leasing, they assured me that I could purchase the vehicle in 2019. Well its 2019 and now they are saying Xchange leasing is not authorized to sell cars in the state of Washington and that they fired the people who told me previously they would sell me the car for misleading me as well as others. I feel like this is BS and wanted to know if anyone else is experiencing this. Ive paid for this car for 3 years with hopes of one day owning it. My dreams where shattered yesterday... someone PLEASE HELP!!! CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT?


File a complaint with the Attorney General's office, DMV, consumer protection and whatever other agencies that you have in Washington state


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm in the process of returning my Xchange Lease car. It's a cluster**** of biblical proportions. 

I got a call from them in November saying my lease was coming to an end in a few months. They were going to send me a package by mail outlining what I needed to do. 

I have Informed Delivery with USPS. Tells me when a package is addressed to me and tracking info.

I'm in the D.C. area. 

Delivery attempt 1: item started in Southern MD. Next update was it was in Maine, then South Dakota, then returned to sender.

Delivery Attempt 2: Item went to the Post Office next to mine, in other words if my zip code is 11111 it went to 11112. Post office couldn't locate it, returned to sender. 

I had tried calling but they're impossible to get a live human being on the phone that deals with end of lease.

I get a call a few days ago from them. Dude says he's calling from Fair and launches into the spiel bill collectors go into "this is an attempt to collect a debt" script. I lost it. I launched into him and Fair.

After I got it off my chest he tells me he's trying to make arrangements to get the car. I asked about buying it since I do like the car and even though it's got a lot of miles, I put the majority of the miles on it. He tells me there was a 14 day window to buy the car, it was past it so I couldn't. I explained THEY ****ed up TWICE getting me paperwork.

A towing company will call me to come pick it up.

I'm wondering if they did the paperwork snafus intentionally so I couldn't buy the car. It had 30,000 miles on it when I got it. It now has 160,000. Good luck getting anything for it at auction. 

Anyone else have problems with returning an Xchange Lease car at the end of their lease?


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

OP, what does the contract that YOU signed states? All that matters is what’s in the contract. Trying to pursue anything that was promised to you outside of it is a waste of time.

Keep the car until the lease end date. Sounds like you still have another 8 months to go. Plenty of time to make alternate arrangement for future transportation.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

You paid their stupidly inflated price for 3 years, and only put 55k on the vehicle? I'd have drove that damn thing into the ground and made them beg me to buy out the car by year 3. 

Broken down, you probably paid ~$200 /wk for it, but only put 350 miles on it. You paid off their car, gave it back, and now it belongs to someone else while you have nothing. Live and learn, then buy something cheap and drive it into the ground to recoup your losses.


----------



## KAG (Feb 21, 2019)

aluber1968 said:


> File a complaint with the Attorney General's office, DMV, consumer protection and whatever other agencies that you have in Washington state


thank you, I know I should report it but was unsure were to start. this is great. thank you, thank you



Fozzie said:


> You paid their stupidly inflated price for 3 years, and only put 55k on the vehicle? I'd have drove that damn thing into the ground and made them beg me to buy out the car by year 3.
> 
> Broken down, you probably paid ~$200 /wk for it, but only put 350 miles on it. You paid off their car, gave it back, and now it belongs to someone else while you have nothing. Live and learn, then buy something cheap and drive it into the ground to recoup your losses.


I did drive it to Florida and back and twice I drove to Los Angeles


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

KAG said:


> I have a vehicle through xchange leasing, they assured me that I could purchase the vehicle in 2019. Well its 2019 and now they are saying Xchange leasing is not authorized to sell cars in the state of Washington and that they fired the people who told me previously they would sell me the car for misleading me as well as others. I feel like this is BS and wanted to know if anyone else is experiencing this. Ive paid for this car for 3 years with hopes of one day owning it. My dreams where shattered yesterday... someone PLEASE HELP!!! CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT?


Caveat emptor "Let the buyer beware"

?Not good that the offer isn't in writing
?Good that those that said it were fired, IF u can get the employer (or terminated employees)
to admit that was the reason for termination.

Long Shot

Lawyer could also claim "implied intent".


----------



## KAG (Feb 21, 2019)

t5contra said:


> OP, what does the contract that YOU signed states? All that matters is what's in the contract. Trying to pursue anything that was promised to you outside of it is a waste of time.
> 
> Keep the car until the lease end date. Sounds like you still have another 8 months to go. Plenty of time to make alternate arrangement for future transportation.


im going to read all the fine print tonight


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

KAG said:


> I did drive it to Florida and back and twice I drove to Los Angeles


Flights to FL can be had for ~ $350 RT. Flights to LA can be had for approx $150 RT. Gas prices considered, both trips would have been cheaper to fly than drive.

Do the math and analyze the situation before committing to a contract. All you have here is he said she said. Hardly grounds for any type of legal action.


----------



## KAG (Feb 21, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Flights to FL can be had for ~ $350 RT. Flights to LA can be had for approx $150 RT. Gas prices considered, both trips would have been cheaper to fly than drive.


I drove to Fl. with my sister we stopped in different states had dinner with old friends we paid 300 in gas going she flew back. my mom came back with me and we stopped in Chicago and TN. to visit family it was a great trip couldn't have gotten all of that on a plane


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

KAG said:


> I drove to Fl. with my sister we stopped in different states had dinner with old friends we paid 300 in gas going she flew back. my mom came back with me and we stopped in Chicago and TN. to visit family it was a great trip couldn't have gotten all of that on a plane


The way it looks, you used a grossly overpriced Exchange Lease vehicle predominantly for personal use, and not for its intended purpose of ridesharing. You should have just purchased a cheap vehicle and saved yourself tens of thousands in overpayments.

Live and learn.


----------



## Tom McGrew (Jan 25, 2016)

Fair Leasing is working with Uber but they appear to be a scam operation. Last year they took $853.14 from checking account. I didn't even have a car lease or account with them! I have been in contact with them for two weeks trying to resolve this issue. The CA office says they don't see a record of the five withdraws from my checking account. The AZ office which used to be Xchange leasing is now (I suppose hard to get a clear answer) Fair Leasing part of Fair Leasing in CA. I did lease a car from Xchange and returned it 11/15/17 in perfect condition and received a return fee for it. The company Transaction Description was "FAIR ACQUISITIONS". Did any other drivers get ripped off like this?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

KAG said:


> No. it was always over the phone. I asked them if calls were recorded? The answer was yes. Larry the manager said it did not matter because they were still not authorized to sell the vehicle in the state of Wahington
> 
> 
> No.:frown: it was always over the phone. I asked them if calls were recorded? The answer was yes. Larry the manager said it did not matter because they were still not authorized to sell the vehicle in the state of Wahington
> ...


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

KAG said:


> I have a vehicle through xchange leasing, they assured me that I could purchase the vehicle in 2019. Well its 2019 and now they are saying Xchange leasing is not authorized to sell cars in the state of Washington and that they fired the people who told me previously they would sell me the car for misleading me as well as others. I feel like this is BS and wanted to know if anyone else is experiencing this. Ive paid for this car for 3 years with hopes of one day owning it. My dreams where shattered yesterday... someone PLEASE HELP!!! CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT?


What you're not understanding is that at the end of your lease, if Fair were to sell it to you, it would not be for the value of the car less payments you've made. It would be for the current value of the car - your lease payments have nothing to do with it.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> The lady's insurance company just gave up. Soon as all my medical treatments are done, they are ready to write that check. I got another PT appointment today.


Take them to the cleaners.


----------



## ktr33z (Apr 26, 2019)

KAG said:


> I have a vehicle through xchange leasing, they assured me that I could purchase the vehicle in 2019. Well its 2019 and now they are saying Xchange leasing is not authorized to sell cars in the state of Washington and that they fired the people who told me previously they would sell me the car for misleading me as well as others. I feel like this is BS and wanted to know if anyone else is experiencing this. Ive paid for this car for 3 years with hopes of one day owning it. My dreams where shattered yesterday... someone PLEASE HELP!!! CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT?


Listen here... you are NOT alone. they did the same to me. been trucking along nearly $30,ooo put into a Hyundai Elantra. I took good care of it. kept it under 20,ooo miles (you believe it?) thinking life is going to get way easier in a few months when I own the car... called them this weak and my dreams shattered into a million miserable pieces. I've read the leasing agreement now they sent me a copy. It says clearly they won't sell the car but the rep told me differently and when I called fair the woman very arrogantly told me I should have read the agreement. like anyone reads those thick packets. If there's enough of us I don't think we can be ignored. This happened to me in FLORIDA so there's gotta be more of us around... added salt, because they're a ride-sharing company my insurance has been making my pay nearly $200 monthly because the 1-2 days I actually rideshare a week is "high risk" I put too much into this to just give up that car.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ktr33z said:


> Listen here... you are NOT alone. they did the same to me. been trucking along nearly $30,ooo put into a Hyundai Elantra. I took good care of it. kept it under 20,ooo miles (you believe it?) thinking life is going to get way easier in a few months when I own the car... called them this weak and my dreams shattered into a million miserable pieces. I've read the leasing agreement now they sent me a copy. It says clearly they won't sell the car but the rep told me differently and when I called fair the woman very arrogantly told me I should have read the agreement. like anyone reads those thick packets. If there's enough of us I don't think we can be ignored. This happened to me in FLORIDA so there's gotta be more of us around... added salt, because they're a ride-sharing company my insurance has been making my pay nearly $200 monthly because the 1-2 days I actually rideshare a week is "high risk" I put too much into this to just give up that car.


You are an adult. Reading and understanding contracts is one of the few lessons in Adulting 101. Good luck in court.

Judge "What does the signed contract say?"
Defendant "Will not sell back car at end of rental term"
You "But your honor, I didnt read the contract, it should be nullified!"
Judge "Judgement in favor of the defendant"

If not reading a contract is justification to nullify a contract, no one would read contracts and contracts would become unenforceable.

You can try. If they have it in writting that they reprimanded employees for lying, that may br enough to absolve them of wrong doing but it may not. If you have the funds to sue, give it a shot. Only spend money you can afford to lose because its not a slam dunk case in either favor.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

KAG said:


> I have a vehicle through xchange leasing, they assured me that I could purchase the vehicle in 2019. Well its 2019 and now they are saying Xchange leasing is not authorized to sell cars in the state of Washington and that they fired the people who told me previously they would sell me the car for misleading me as well as others. I feel like this is BS and wanted to know if anyone else is experiencing this. Ive paid for this car for 3 years with hopes of one day owning it. My dreams where shattered yesterday... someone PLEASE HELP!!! CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT?


Let's cut to the chase here...
Anyone who gets in bed with Uber is gonna get screwed period.


----------



## ktr33z (Apr 26, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> You are an adult. Reading and understanding contracts is one of the few lessons in Adulting 101. Good luck in court.
> 
> Judge "What does the signed contract say?"
> Defendant "Will not sell back car at end of rental term"
> ...


I'm willing to accept responsibility I know how old I am. The agreement is a lot of legal jargon with a single sentence saying "No purchase option prior to THE END of the lease." I read that before I signed. The part the rep didn't show me when I asked and I missed, was the part that says "no purchase option after the term of lease" its poor business ethics. Granted my fault for not being aware but if, "you should have read the contract" is justification for lying about what's in it, then every contract would be a game of who could outsmart who. He knew what he was doing when he showed me that part of the contract and neglected to show me the other part. Her story is similar to mine. the same time frame and all as mine. Why shouldn't a company be held responsible for lying?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ktr33z said:


> I'm willing to accept responsibility I know how old I am. The agreement is a lot of legal jargon with a single sentence saying "No purchase option prior to THE END of the lease." I read that before I signed. The part the rep didn't show me when I asked and I missed, was the part that says "no purchase option after the term of lease" its poor business ethics. Granted my fault for not being aware but if, "you should have read the contract" is justification for lying about what's in it, then every contract would be a game of who could outsmart who. He knew what he was doing when he showed me that part of the contract and neglected to show me the other part. Her story is similar to mine. the same time frame and all as mine. Why shouldn't a company be held responsible for lying?


People put small print in their terms hoping people like you dont read everything.

Again, you can try to sue the company but chances are, if they really fired the employees/management thst lied to you, not much may come from a suit. You can always try, if you want.

Many contracts do try to outsmart the other. Thats Why lawyers get paid very well for contract review. When my old company was negotiation the sale of the company to the new company, they spent weeks going back and forth on the contract. One side would make amendments, the other would review and make amendments, back and forth for weeks until both sides knew every word in the contracr and agreed to it. If one side didnt do their due diligence, they very well could be selling themselves short.

Short of anything illegal, the contract can say anything it wants. Unless theres a law in your state that requires a company to sit down with you and read the entire contract to you before you are allowed to sign it, you are ultimately responsible for what is in the contract: word for word. If you are too busy to read your own contracts, you can have a lawyer on retainer to do all your contract reviews for you.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Sometimes stupid hurts. Signing an agreement without completely understanding it is an act of stupidity. Your name is on it. You have no legal recourse. At this point, the best that you can do is use whatever credit you built through leasing the vehicle to buy another one. I still can't believe people are willing to pay in excess of $200 a week to lease a used vehicle with no chance of owning it. That's a fools deal. I'll probably get chastised for posting this, but it needed to be said. Try Carmax or something. At least you end up actually owning something in the end.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Sometimes stupid hurts. Signing an agreement without completely understanding it is an act of stupidity. Your name is on it. You have no legal recourse. At this point, the best that you can do is use whatever credit you built through leasing the vehicle to buy another one. I still can't believe people are willing to pay in excess of $200 a week to lease a used vehicle with no chance of owning it. That's a fools deal. I'll probably get chastised for posting this, but it needed to be said. Try Carmax or something. At least you end up actually owning something in the end.


We actually agree on something?!


----------



## ktr33z (Apr 26, 2019)

god bless America man...


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

You have a dream with crooked companies like Uber/Lyft, that is the biggest mistake.



Lissetti said:


> Yes!!! That car was only worth $13,236 and they said I had to buy the car out of the contract they had with some financing company....I don't remember the full explanation of all the taxes and fees....all I remember was arguing with them that the car wasn't even worth that on Blue Book. She gave me this garbage speech about contracts and stuff. I told her they were crazy. I could go buy a used Prius from a dealership and they can have the car back. I ended up buying a 2015 Corolla for $16,000 with 50,058 miles on it.
> 
> Pierre Money Mart on Lake City Way is your friend...


16 grand for a used 50k mile Corolla is still a bit high, I know it is a bit late to say it, Use autotrader when you buy next car and do a lot of research!

I wasn't in a hurry (I have a reliable commuter car at the time) and it took me 6 months to find my dream car. People wouldn't believe how much I paid for it, and it qualifies for Uber Black/Lyft Lux Black.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> You have a dream with crooked companies like Uber/Lyft, that is the biggest mistake.
> 
> 
> 16 grand for a used 50k mile Corolla is still a bit high, I know it is a bit late to say it, Use autotrader when you buy next car and do a lot of research!
> ...


True....its a bit high due the the Auto Row type of dealership I went to. Unfortunately the reputable dealerships wouldn't take Uber/ Lyft as employment and a college student's student loan debt as consideration for a loan. Coming up on a year later and still running great! 88,076 miles on it now.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

There are a couple of easy ways to make your troubles "disappear". 
My favorite is the "leave the car running in a high crime area and simply walk away". No harm, no foul.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> We actually agree on something?!


Who knew?



Lissetti said:


> No my Prius had 56K miles and they wanted $27,000. Waay over priced! I can't imagine what they would quote her on a car with only 12K.
> 
> Also I bought/leased my car brand new with 0 miles for $22,000. I'm not paying more than the purchase value for any car.....
> 
> ...


My first car was very similar to that. 1972 Chevy Nova. 350 engine, 4 barrel carburetor, painted gunmetal gray with black interior. That thing had power. Wish I still had it today.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

KAG said:


> I have a vehicle through xchange leasing, they assured me that I could purchase the vehicle in 2019. Well its 2019 and now they are saying Xchange leasing is not authorized to sell cars in the state of Washington and that they fired the people who told me previously they would sell me the car for misleading me as well as others. I feel like this is BS and wanted to know if anyone else is experiencing this. Ive paid for this car for 3 years with hopes of one day owning it. My dreams where shattered yesterday... someone PLEASE HELP!!! CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT?


You most likely don't have said agreement in writing, you were shafted.


----------



## Juju Bay Area (May 10, 2019)

KAG said:


> I have a vehicle through xchange leasing, they assured me that I could purchase the vehicle in 2019. Well its 2019 and now they are saying Xchange leasing is not authorized to sell cars in the state of Washington and that they fired the people who told me previously they would sell me the car for misleading me as well as others. I feel like this is BS and wanted to know if anyone else is experiencing this. Ive paid for this car for 3 years with hopes of one day owning it. My dreams where shattered yesterday... someone PLEASE HELP!!! CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT?


Check out my posts


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

KAG said:


> I've paid for this car for 3 years with hopes of one day owning it.


You had hopes of owning a miled out Uber vehicle ?


----------



## Juju Bay Area (May 10, 2019)

You can own it. First I would suggest you consult an attorney. If not do have one do prepaid legal or look for free legal help in your area. Please first request a copy of your lease ( I requested my contract from Fair, I have enclosed the signature pages from the contract and payment authorization). I remember reading the documents at the dealership but never signed them. in hindsight I realize that the dealership probably could not execute a contract Uber/XCL behalf). Most likely you have not signed it either. Also, look at your dealer paperwork. It will have the price that XCL paid for the vehicle. XCL paid for the cars outright and probably listed you as a co-owner. I recently went to DMV to change the address on my license as well as do my registration. They changed the address on the registration as well. Therefore I get all DMV related correspondences. Request your payment history from Fair. They can not withhold that. Total your payment vs what UXCL paid for the car. Request a refund if you have overpaid and the title. If you have paid for it it cannot be repossessed (but again check the laws in your area and consult an attorney. I am in California). If they flex take them to small claims court, because I signed no documents with XCL I can sue Fair.



ANT 7 said:


> You had hopes of owning a miled out Uber vehicle ?


I have a 2013 Prius through XCL. I am currently at the half way point of the life of the car and at the end of my lease. Hell yeah, you would want to own something you paid for. Probably based on the sloppy way they executed the contracts (with no signatures) and buying the cars in cash, you do own and they owe you money.



corniilius said:


> Sometimes stupid hurts. Signing an agreement without completely understanding it is an act of stupidity. Your name is on it. You have no legal recourse. At this point, the best that you can do is use whatever credit you built through leasing the vehicle to buy another one. I still can't believe people are willing to pay in excess of $200 a week to lease a used vehicle with no chance of owning it. That's a fools deal. I'll probably get chastised for posting this, but it needed to be said. Try Carmax or something. At least you end up actually owning something in the end.


Please stop telling people what they did and without knowing the facts. XCL made grave errors with this program. I got copies of my contract from Fair. My agreement was never properly executed. I never signed with XCL, only with the dealer. And the dealer could not execute their contracts. According to my calculations, I own the car, they owe me money and I can sue Fair because I never had a signed a contract with XCL, therefore I am not forced into arbitration.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Surely the point of exchange lease was to just pile on massive amounts of miles on a vehicle you don't own (long term rental). Is the op under the impression that the car could be available for sale after lease end for market value, versus precalculated residual value (which would be much higher than the actual value due to high mileage)?


----------



## Juju Bay Area (May 10, 2019)

First XCL paid cash for the vehicles. The unsigned contract that I have has a buy out price. I looked at Kelley blue book and the price they are asking is fair market value. My car, 2013 Prius, had extremely low mileage to begin with.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Sometimes stupid hurts. Signing an agreement without completely understanding it is an act of stupidity. Your name is on it. You have no legal recourse. At this point, the best that you can do is use whatever credit you built through leasing the vehicle to buy another one. I still can't believe people are willing to pay in excess of $200 a week to lease a used vehicle with no chance of owning it. That's a fools deal. I'll probably get chastised for posting this, but it needed to be said. Try Carmax or something. At least you end up actually owning something in the end.


Why oh why would anyone want to own their formerly leased vehicle after putting a gazillion miles on it?


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

I've been driving a 2004 Mercedes for about 4 years now,,paid $6,000 for it have over 200k miles and still have not had any issues with it. I'm still trying to figure out why people pay 30k plus for a new car


----------



## Steveo1223 (Mar 30, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Nope......that shit was shot down from the jump. This wasn't a minor accident. I was hurt pretty bad. My attorney is suing for grievous damages.
> 
> Straight out my attorney is suing her insurance company and Uber/ Fair got their car back and are completely out if this. BTW....Uber/Fair sued her separately for the loss of their car. ( I found out through my attorney.) I hope they got that full $27,000.


I believe they can only get the value of the car at the time. Also They are usually capped at the face value of the policy. I really hope the policy was sufficient to cover your medical and pain and suffering and loss of wages. Be ready for the long haul. I'm currently in a similar situation and its been a year. I still have minor surgery to get. No money yet, But its coming. Did you have uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage? Take your time as see if your attorney works with any medical practitioners on "contingency" That way you can get proper treatment without paying until the settlement comes.. It will be a while , but listen to your attorney to get max compensation. sounds like you took a hard hit.. Hope you're better


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

You leased a car over the phone, with no contract? No way.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Steveo1223 said:


> I believe they can only get the value of the car at the time. Also They are usually capped at the face value of the policy. I really hope the policy was sufficient to cover your medical and pain and suffering and loss of wages. Be ready for the long haul. I'm currently in a similar situation and its been a year. I still have minor surgery to get. No money yet, But its coming. Did you have uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage? Take your time as see if your attorney works with any medical practitioners on "contingency" That way you can get proper treatment without paying until the settlement comes.. It will be a while , but listen to your attorney to get max compensation. sounds like you took a hard hit.. Hope you're better


Thank you. Yes it's all over now and I've fully recovered from the accident, and yes I got a hefty settlement. Uber did sue her for the loss of the car, and since I had taken very good care of it and it still had low miles, the value was around 15k. I got a copy of the documents since I was listed as registered owner. What pleased me was to see how Uber tightened the screws on her in other ways to make up the full value of the car and then some. They charged her with all the towing, impound, and storage fees, except they didn't release the car to the junkyard until the case was over in September of 2019. That's a whole lot of impound and storage fees. A year and 2 months. &#129315;

Also yes I have full coverage and uninsured motorists coverage on all my cars. I have 3. My other two are collector cars. One is registered as a classic car.


----------



## Steveo1223 (Mar 30, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Thank you. Yes it's all over now and I've fully recovered from the accident, and yes I got a hefty settlement. Uber did sue her for the loss of the car, and since I had taken very good care of it and it still had low miles, the value was around 15k. I got a copy of the documents since I was listed as registered owner. What pleased me was to see how Uber tightened the screws on her in other ways to make up the full value of the car and then some. They charged her with all the towing, impound, and storage fees, except they didn't release the car to the junkyard until the case was over in September of 2019. That's a whole lot of impound and storage fees. A year and 2 months. &#129315;
> 
> Also yes I have full coverage and uninsured motorists coverage on all my cars. I have 3. My other two are collector cars. One is registered as a classic car.


How much was your settlement if you don't mind me asking? I'm just wondering what to expect. I've had chiropractic, physical therapy, injections in both shoulders and neck. Did you receive treatment like myself?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Steveo1223 said:


> How much was your settlement if you don't mind me asking? I'm just wondering what to expect. I've had chiropractic, physical therapy, injections in both shoulders and neck. Did you receive treatment like myself?


$80k. That was my cut after the lawyer and the doctors took theirs. It was a 3 way cut, with each party getting a third of the settlement. However the reason mine was so high was due her being found grossly negligent. Witness statements said that they saw her texting behind the wheel for several miles and had already called the police on her before she hit me. She also hit another car, and had prior tickets for reckless driving.

I had some back and neck injuries and yes I did physical therapy for 10 months. My lawyer told me what really hiked my damages was the head injuries, memory loss, and inability to retain information. I had to withdraw from school and wait 6 months before I was able to return to complete my degree. Even then it was difficult. My lawyer said of course I would have got more if my memory had not returned sufficiently enough for me to return to school or work, but I wasn't going to go that route. I returned to school and completed my degree, and since have obtained a day job in tech.

Although I will say, to this day I have no memory of the accident. Everything I know about it after I was hit, is what I read in witness statements, the police reports, or what my lawyer told me.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Never, Never ever trust over American business Companies.
They already have lawyered up to trick you with liar salesmen.


----------



## Steveo1223 (Mar 30, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> $80k. That was my cut after the lawyer and the doctors took theirs. It was a 3 way cut, with each party getting a third of the settlement. However the reason mine was so high was due her being found grossly negligent. Witness statements said that they saw her texting behind the wheel for several miles and had already called the police on her before she hit me. She also hit another car, and had prior tickets for reckless driving.
> 
> I had some back and neck injuries and yes I did physical therapy for 10 months. My lawyer told me what really hiked my damages was the head injuries, memory loss, and inability to retain information. I had to withdraw from school and wait 6 months before I was able to return to complete my degree. Even then it was difficult. My lawyer said of course I would have got more if my memory had not returned sufficiently enough for me to return to school or work, but I wasn't going to go that route. I returned to school and completed my degree, and since have obtained a day job in tech.
> 
> Although I will say, to this day I have no memory of the accident. Everything I know about it after I was hit, is what I read in witness statements, the police reports, or what my lawyer told me.


OMG!!! ThankGod youre alive! Yes, I feel mine will e just as substantial if not more because of surgeries, and yes itll be a 3 way split. My policy covers up to a million in underinsured/uninsured as it was a company vehicle. Definately foggy after the crash. I was half way in and half way out of my car. My car was hit by a van moving at 75mph. Definitely not paying attention. Its just a long process but im happy im alive. My attorney has been sending me to the best treatment to get better. It should be pretty substantial with my policy limits. Thank you so much for sharing! that gives me a better idea of course. Glad they took care of you!!!!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Steveo1223 said:


> OMG!!! ThankGod youre alive! Yes, I feel mine will e just as substantial if not more because of surgeries, and yes itll be a 3 way split. My policy covers up to a million in underinsured/uninsured as it was a company vehicle. Definately foggy after the crash. I was half way in and half way out of my car. My car was hit by a van moving at 75mph. Definitely not paying attention. Its just a long process but im happy im alive. My attorney has been sending me to the best treatment to get better. It should be pretty substantial with my policy limits. Thank you so much for sharing! that gives me a better idea of course. Glad they took care of you!!!!


Glad you are ok too. My lawyer also made sure I saw the best for my medical treatment. Yes healing definitely is a long process. It was only recently that my mind felt capable of delving back into the intense programming I had learned before the accident. Recently I opened my old school projects and looked at them. It was rough but slowly stuff started coming back to me, and some was completely lost. I'm going to have to completely relearn some things. I've decided that I'm going to re-do all my school assignments at home, on my own time, to completely relearn everything. Some of the stuff I learned in school I'm not using at my job, and I want to hang onto that unused knowledge before it's lost for good.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> $80k. That was my cut after the lawyer and the doctors took theirs. It was a 3 way cut, with each party getting a third of the settlement. However the reason mine was so high was due her being found grossly negligent. Witness statements said that they saw her texting behind the wheel for several miles and had already called the police on her before she hit me. She also hit another car, and had prior tickets for reckless driving.
> 
> I had some back and neck injuries and yes I did physical therapy for 10 months. My lawyer told me what really hiked my damages was the head injuries, memory loss, and inability to retain information. I had to withdraw from school and wait 6 months before I was able to return to complete my degree. Even then it was difficult. My lawyer said of course I would have got more if my memory had not returned sufficiently enough for me to return to school or work, but I wasn't going to go that route. I returned to school and completed my degree, and since have obtained a day job in tech.
> 
> Although I will say, to this day I have no memory of the accident. Everything I know about it after I was hit, is what I read in witness statements, the police reports, or what my lawyer told me.


Some people would see $80K and think JACKPOT!

I'm guessing you would rather not have had the accident or the need for the money.

There are easier ways to make money.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

New2This said:


> Some people would see $80K and think JACKPOT!
> 
> I'm guessing you would rather not have had the accident or the need for the money.
> 
> There are easier ways to make money.


I'm not going to lie, some it bailed me out of a debt but yeah, a year later and I could have paid the debt on my own with my new day job. Of course I didn't say, "Cha Ching!!" &#129297;...with the settlement.

After I paid a debt, and used another $1,500. just to treat myself, the bulk of it is still stored away safely and I continue to add to it.


----------



## Steveo1223 (Mar 30, 2020)

New2This said:


> Some people would see $80K and think JACKPOT!
> 
> I'm guessing you would rather not have had the accident or the need for the money.
> 
> There are easier ways to make money.


No, I lost 100k a year from being out of work. Not worth it. Its the least they can do. And they should. They were paid healthy premium to tranfer risk and gladly accepted it. They need to pay Their part. Did you have any surgeries?



Lissetti said:


> I'm not going to lie, some it bailed me out of a debt but yeah, a year later and I could have paid the debt on my own with my new day job. Of course I didn't say, "Cha Ching!!" &#129297;...with the settlement.
> 
> After I paid a debt, and used another $1,500. just to treat myself, the bulk of it is still stored away safely and I continue to add to it.


Yah, I'll need over 100k just to get my life back on track after and still have to live with pain. Smoked my back neck and shoulders. Just enough to offset everything, not enough to undergo major , major surgery. So now i'm stuck with trying to manage pain


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Steveo1223 said:


> No, I lost 100k a year from being out of work. Not worth it. Its the least they can do. And they should. They were paid healthy premium to tranfer risk and gladly accepted it. They need to pay Their part. Did you have any surgeries?


@Lissetti had the accident, not me. &#128591;


----------



## Jarl Varg (Dec 1, 2020)

KAG said:


> I have a vehicle through xchange leasing, they assured me that I could purchase the vehicle in 2019. Well its 2019 and now they are saying Xchange leasing is not authorized to sell cars in the state of Washington and that they fired the people who told me previously they would sell me the car for misleading me as well as others. I feel like this is BS and wanted to know if anyone else is experiencing this. Ive paid for this car for 3 years with hopes of one day owning it. My dreams where shattered yesterday... someone PLEASE HELP!!! CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT?


Ah, The Great American Dream everyone wants to come to America for. To one day own a Prius, work Uber, and live in substandard Western style tenament apartment and shop at Dollar stores and go to food for less. The dream is still alive. Thanks to the sacrifices of Washington and Lincoln.


----------



## Steveo1223 (Mar 30, 2020)

New2This said:


> @Lissetti had the accident, not me. &#128591;


I apologize!!! im doing too many things at once lol... There goes my memory too. Put that in the claim!



Lissetti said:


> I'm not going to lie, some it bailed me out of a debt but yeah, a year later and I could have paid the debt on my own with my new day job. Of course I didn't say, "Cha Ching!!" &#129297;...with the settlement.
> 
> After I paid a debt, and used another $1,500. just to treat myself, the bulk of it is still stored away safely and I continue to add to it.


Did you have to get any surgeries ?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> $80k. That was my cut after the lawyer and the doctors took theirs. It was a 3 way cut, with each party getting a third of the settlement. However the reason mine was so high was due her being found grossly negligent. Witness statements said that they saw her texting behind the wheel for several miles and had already called the police on her before she hit me. She also hit another car, and had prior tickets for reckless driving.


Shock to hear you got involved in crash. Glad to see you survived from it and being well now.
Did you have to pay tax on that 80K?
if you had to, IRS is the real villain.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Steveo1223 said:


> I apologize!!! im doing too many things at once lol... There goes my memory too. Put that in the claim!
> 
> 
> Did you have to get any surgeries ?


No. Luckily for me it was mostly soft tissue injuries besides the concussion. Doctors said they were surprised my injuries weren't much worse. Did I mention the airbags never went off? None of them. Even though the car was plowed into the cars in front of it.

I really bounced back remarkably well, my doctors said. That definitely put a cap on my financial damages.



Wildgoose said:


> Shock to hear you got involved in crash. Glad to see you survived from it and being well now.
> Did you have to pay tax on that 80K?
> if you had to, IRS is the real villain.


Thank you.

No. I do not have to pay taxes because the 80k was for *physical injuries.* My lawyer encouraged me to not sue for punitive damages. Here's a link that explains it. I read the same thing on the IRS site, but thats a PDF when you click into it.

_There is good news when it comes to taxes and personal injury settlements. The IRS does not tax personal injury awards settlements or jury verdict awards. The IRS considers settlements in cases that involve "observable bodily harm" as non-taxable. This includes compensation that is awarded for emotional distress that arises due to the physical injuries.

However, if punitive damages are awarded in a personal injury case, meaning the conduct of the negligent party was egregious or intentional, then these damages are taxable by the IRS. Punitive damages will be treated as ordinary income.

https://ciccarelli.com/philadelphia-injury-lawyers/will-i-need-to-pay-taxes-on-my-settlement-money/
https://www.forbes.com/sites/robert...awsuit-settlements-are-taxed/?sh=5a28d9ca4db0_


----------



## Steveo1223 (Mar 30, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> No. Luckily for me it was mostly soft tissue injuries besides the concussion. Doctors said they were surprised my injuries weren't much worse. Did I mention the airbags never went off? None of them. Even though the car was plowed into the cars in front of it.
> 
> I really bounced back remarkably well, my doctors said. That definitely put a cap on my financial damages.
> 
> ...


Wow great info!!! Thats really good you bounced back! I definately got knocked out! Every single airbag deployed. Front, back, sides....My car was a mess. It was fatal and I survived. I have had to have surgeries, and i see a new specialist January to see if they can do anything about my back. I was covered with a 1m dollar policy, so the money is definitely there. I hope my attorney is a s good as yours and i believe he is. He and his team have been great making sure i can recover as much as possible and get the comp i need to bounce back even better.



Lissetti said:


> No. Luckily for me it was mostly soft tissue injuries besides the concussion. Doctors said they were surprised my injuries weren't much worse. Did I mention the airbags never went off? None of them. Even though the car was plowed into the cars in front of it.
> 
> I really bounced back remarkably well, my doctors said. That definitely put a cap on my financial damages.
> 
> ...


Wow, Just read that. I'll be watching out for Punitive damages for sure. Most of mine will be physical injury as well, Neck, shoulders "both" and back. Other stuff was minor, scrapes, Bruises, etc... The witness thought i died. watched the whole thing. So i see another specialist soon after having injections to both shoulders and neck. Ive been going to pain management but that only masks the pain. doesnt help the problem so ill be seeing another specialist soon here to see what can be done to help further besides injections that wear off and pain meds


----------

